# What's up with the MLsurvey?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

When I logged on today, I was ask to participate in a survey to help MLS better serve it's users. Wanting to help Chad in any way I could I agreed to take the survey. The questions that followed had nothing to do with trains or my involvement with this forum site. For example, how does my involvement in making decisions about our groceries, in any way impact my use of MLS? Is this survey legitimate? Or, is it some kind of pop-up scam that has locked onto MLS?


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

I took it also. Some of the questions were rather odd. 
Jason


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I took it too... I am hoping that the one or two questions help this site out. Did not look like there were any identifiable tracking back to us directly but Chad probably had to put up with those to make the survey free/cheap. I would figure that they said he could get his own questions as leng as the rest were theirs. Some of those will help him with demographics as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll bite. Where's this survey you guys spoke about?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Its an evil plot by Chad. 

Shad, who runs this sight, must not know about it. Or maybe he is in on it too.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 03/07/2009 7:33 PM
Its an evil plot by Chad. 

Shad, who runs this sight, must not know about it. Or maybe he is in on it too.


Are you referring to Chad Vader, Day Shift Manager (Darth Vader's younger brother)?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought Chad was taken over by Mugambussee, which is now Sudan. Or something.

You guys prob'ly are now on someone's spam list. Forever.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The crack team of MLS moderators are looking into this "chad" situation as we speak...


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

see what big fat fingers gets you?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

An MLS moderator job?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy! This thread went downhill pronto.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Wanna help sink it some more?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sink you say????????


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

This survey is more about getting the demographics of the site's audience, than feedback about the site.. Really, I know my own audience already, but it helps to have 3rd party verification of what you already know. At the same time however, I am getting some feedback that has proven useful and will be addressing it shortly. Sometimes it helps to ask outside the realm of the forum.. You get anonymous non-public answers and some people are more honest in that setting.


I don't plan on having this up too long, just until the results are statistically accurate. I will probably run the surveys once a year.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No that is not me holding up the card in the MLS moderator picture. Dwight is holding up the card. Notice his fingernails That is how you tell it's not me


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

So Shad, where is the survey? Can't find it. Is it down already?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No respect... I just never get NO respect!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why you get the BIG BUCKS Dwight.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not get the survey, but then, I am probably flagged by those folks. 

The last survey on my news source I told them I used Al Jazeera, and got hung up on?!? 

My wife about died when the grocery survey called, I just started giving vague answers (what do you buy....food. Ah, sir, what kinds....edible, from which store.....the grocery store, from which one....the big one with food).


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice nails, Dwight. 
The bracelet is very pretty also...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice nails, Dwight. 
The bracelet is very pretty also...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to get off the call list of a telemarketer, the 'Mrs. Doubtfire' bit seems to work pretty well.... Interrupt them politely, and ask them to hold on, -- yell, "Erlene! I TOLD you not to do that! Don't make me get the hose!"... then sweetly say "sorry, you were saying?"... For some reason if done right, they sometimes even forget what it was they were trying to sell you.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

So Shad, where is the survey? Can't find it. Is it down already? 



It's a random thing.. Not everyone will get the survey.


----------

